# Cows Toenails



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I was at Petco today looking for treats for Chloe and Katie and the sales girl introduced me to cows toenails and said that dogs love them. Has any one tried them for their fur babies and do you think they would splinter?

Lynda


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

When my doxies were alive they loved chewing on the hooves....mine never splintered.

Carol





> I was at Petco today looking for treats for Chloe and Katie and the sales girl introduced me to cows toenails and said that dogs love them. Has any one tried them for their fur babies and do you think they would splinter?
> 
> Lynda[/B]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All I can think of is what cows step in. Toe nails? YECHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I couldn't give something like that to Perri no matter how much he loved it, same as with the bully sticks eww! No cow parts whatsoever for him! I don't think you'd really want him licking your face after chewing on cow toenails anyway lol!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW,,

Never heard of that!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, that's gross, but not as bad as bully sticks. I do give Dolce a bully stick every now and then because she loves them, but I don't want to get near her afterwards! I don't want a bully stick kiss!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> Yeah, that's gross, but not as bad as bully sticks. I do give Dolce a bully stick every now and then because she loves them, but I don't want to get near her afterwards! I don't want a bully stick kiss![/B]


When I recently bought a bully stick it didn't register in my mind what it actually was. At the time I asked the guy at the shop, "what is this, cow tendon?" And he said, "yeah", but in a way that I knew he had no clue or just didn't want to tell me what it was. Now I realize that I bought bulls penises for my little sweet innocent Scooter Pie







I think it's kind of funny but grotesque, especially since I live for his little kisses on my face & I'm a vegetarian. He likes his flossies better so I may just throw the bully stick out and I'd definately pass on the cow toenails, yuck!... but that's just my opinion


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Scooter Pie's Mom--
I feel exactly the same way, so I thought I'd let you know that flossies are also made from "beef tendon." At least the ones from Merrick are...here's the site:
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/Merrick_Flossies_p/134014.htm


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> Scooter Pie's Mom--
> I feel exactly the same way, so I thought I'd let you know that flossies are also made from "beef tendon." At least the ones from Merrick are...here's the site:
> http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/Merrick_Flossies_p/134014.htm[/B]


Is beef tendon the same thing as Bull private parts? I thought they were different but are they one and the same? Hmmm, perhaps I may just be very confused here. I don't mind the tendon it's the thought of Bull's privates in my pup's mouth that bothers me. (sorry if i am being graphic here) I am thinking that some bully sticks are made of tendon such as Merrick's but others are made of Bull penises (gosh I hate writing that). I very well could be wrong. The website http://www.bullysticks.com/ led me to believe this.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Scooter Pies Mom:
Yes Merricks Bully Sticks say that they are "beef tendon" and others I have seen have said that as well, I thought it was a marketing thing, as the manufacturers didn't want to actually put "cow penis" on their product. So I thought that they were one in the same...hmm anyone else know?


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

if you are talking about cow hooves, because cows dont have toes....I used to feed them to my lhasa, but since have heard that they are treated with something that is unhealthy for the dogs. Also included in that is pigs ears...do not feed.

p.s. -- I was born on a farm, so I know cows do not have toes....ahhh you city folk. lol


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

cows have toenails? that's a new one for me









and bull penises??? ewwwwwwwwwww, i never even knew they sold those, iv'e never seen them in an Australian pet store, there's something so wrong about feeding those to your dog lol i know she would love them but the thought of what she'd be eating grosses me out


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My mistake, they are actually not cow's toenails but cow hooves. The clerk in the store called them cow's toenails.









Lynda


----------

